# Northern VA Battle of the Bands- Division - Never to be Silenced



## Moolaka (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys, my band Never to be Silenced and Division are playing the final round of the Nova Battle of the bands at Bunker sports cafe in Leesburg. The pot's over $600 at this point, I would love to meet some of you guys in person and shoot the shit.

Doors @ 9pm, 18+, $5, Bunker Sports Cafe. My name's Mark Spooner and I'll buy anyone from SS.org an effin drink brahs, come out and see us.

EDIT: Event starts at 9pm but doors are open before.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Feb 20, 2011)

I know the guitarist from Prodigium, hope you guys all have fun. Too bad I'm only 15


----------



## jymellis (Feb 20, 2011)

pretty sure we have a division member as a mod


----------



## Moolaka (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha, I was wearin my Prodigium shirt proudly.

Yea, and Dvision won to so congrats to them.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, Noodles, Eaeolian, Matt Crooks, and Oogadee Boogadee are all current or former members of Division


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2011)

Moolaka said:


> Haha, I was wearin my Prodigium shirt proudly.
> 
> Yea, and Dvision won to so congrats to them.



Thanks bro. We'll throw a couple down on the 12th. I'm still shocked we won - you guys kicked serious ass!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Yeah, Noodles, Eaeolian, Matt Crooks, and Oogadee Boogadee are all current or former members of Division



...and Jacksonplayer auditioned at the same time as Noodles. Nice incestuous little bunch we have here.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats!

I wish I'd known about this sooner.. I need to get out more.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2011)

Division is like a cheap whore, passed around by many?


----------

